# scale pipe fittings?



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

If this has been covered before, I apologize, but my searching didn't turn up anything relevant.
Does anyone know of a good source for scale model pipe fittings?
You know, the old fashioned flanges, hand-turn pressure valves, elbow joints,
wall brackets, etc. like you might see in factories or basements?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I believe Plastruct sells them in ABS or polystyrene.
You could also check out some of the architectural model suppliers and model railway shops....

Chris.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Plastruct.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

2 votes for Plastruct. Guess that's where I'm headed. Thanks, guys!


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

In addition to the ubiquitous Plastruct, in the model railway stores, there is refinery kits and a pipework kit, I forget who makes ,em. Bagged with a header card, HO scale with lots of pipes, fittings, valves, etc. 
Molded in sivery grey plastic. Also, Pegasus makes a Chemical Plant set, I think Megahobby has them.

Hope this helps. G


----------

